# Millennials don't tip.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I just realized this 3 weeks in that all my tips have been from people over 40.

You schmooze millennials and all you get is a handshake at most.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If YOU protested for FREE COLLEGE ,YOU wouldn't appreciate the art of tipping either.

Your job is to pay taxes to hand THEM free stuff !

Get to work GOVERENT MULE ,!
Freeloaders are depending on you !


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If YOU protested for FREE COLLEGE ,YOU wouldn't appreciate the art of tipping either.
> 
> Your job is to pay taxes to hand THEM free stuff !
> 
> ...


THIS is one of the best response I've seen in a while!

Get back on the road! You, too, need to help my daughter pay through college! LOL!

I'll be at my usual staging lot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> THIS is one of the best response I've seen in a while!
> 
> Get back on the road! You, too, need to help my daughter pay through college! LOL!
> 
> I'll be at my usual staging lot.


How else will they get their education in matters of how to instruct you and supervise you.
You must work hard to make them your bosses.

Of course,colleges are raqueteering to mandate degrees for vocational training.
Job security for educators


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm technically a Millennial. I oppose tipping as a societal norm. I'd rather just pay more up front. Which ironically is Travis' thinking, but it's hard to say, "Sure, let's pay more up front and eliminate tipping" then drop rates year after year. 

If you're going to drop rates, encourage tipping.

I tip, but not much as I am an Uber driver... if I was flush with Cash, I wouldn't be driving Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Always remember : Import Labor doesn't care about benefits packages.
Saving employers thousands on 401 k's,health,etc.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm technically a Millennial. I oppose tipping as a societal norm. I'd rather just pay more up front. Which ironically is Travis' thinking, but it's hard to say, "Sure, let's pay more up front and eliminate tipping" then drop rates year after year.
> 
> If you're going to drop rates, encourage tipping.
> 
> I tip, but not much as I am an Uber driver... if I was flush with Cash, I wouldn't be driving Uber.


Tipping is the original rating system. If you disapprove of a service (waitstaff , shoe shine boy etc) you wouldn't tip and the person would be forced to find another job. People who excelled at their job earned more money.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Tipping is the original rating system. If you disapprove of a service (waitstaff , shoe shine boy etc) you wouldn't tip and the person would be forced to find another job. People who excelled at their job earned more money.


Actually, it wasn't. It was considered bribery that allowed higher class citizens to be served before the pathetic lower class.



> a movement against tipping began in the late 1890's as many Americans believed that tipping went against the country's ideals and allowed a clear servile class that would be financially dependent on a higher class.


Most were not happy with the act of tipping



William Scott said:


> _In the American democracy to be servile is incompatible with citizenship. Every tip given in the United States is a blow at our experiment in democracy. The custom announces to the world&#8230;that we do not believe practically that "all men are created equal." Unless a waiter can be a gentleman, democracy is a failure. If any form of service is menial, democracy is a failure. Those Americans who dislike self-respect in servants are undesirable citizens; they belong in an aristocracy._


It didn't really take off until prohibition caused restaurant profits to plummet to the point where they couldn't pay their staff regular wages, so they started to encourage receiving tips to supplement their income.

Had nothing to do with whether or not they liked your service, it was just a means to get service before the peasants did.

We are a slave to the tip, I know I am, but I'd much rather not be but as the system is today I have to encourage tipping. I'd rather live in a society where the cost of an item or service was just as posted. Nothing more, nothing less. You want to make more? Charge more.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Actually it *is*. I'm not arguing what it "was".

Do a bad job? No tip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The Mollusk said:


> Actually it *is*. I'm not arguing what it "was".
> 
> Do a bad job? No tip.


Do a good job with Uber no tip but they will tip you with 5 stars and a badge. I don't need no stinking badges.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Actually, it wasn't. It was considered bribery that allowed higher class citizens to be served before the pathetic lower class.
> 
> Most were not happy with the act of tipping
> 
> ...


Don't you think you're trying to reinvent the wheel? If you get charged more, you might end up spending more than just adding a tip. What's wrong with adding a tip? Why not just embrace it?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

R


Lee239 said:


> I just realized this 3 weeks in that all my tips have been from people over 40.
> 
> You schmooze millennials and all you get is a handshake at most.


Remember who their world revolves around: THEMSELVES.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Don't you think you're trying to reinvent the wheel? If you get charged more, you might end up spending more than just adding a tip. What's wrong with adding a tip? Why not just embrace it?


Because it's an antiquated system that makes the service provider feel like a servile peasant. If someone is servicing you, you should pay them a wage.

Tipping culture opens the door to stiff your service provider. Sure, some industries may get more than what they would get hourly, like a waitress at a really high end restaurant.

But as an Uber driver, I'd rather the rates were just higher and not have to worry about whether or not they're going to leave me a tip. Likewise, as a consumer, if I go to a restaurant I would much rather know my final bill is $40. I expect $40, I go and pay $40 and I walk away satisfied and everyone gets paid. Rather than paying $35 then do I tip? How much do I tip?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's not gonna end anytime soon especially at restaurants because they have almost free labor paid for by the generosity of the customer.

I went out to dinner a few weeks ago with a millennial server. He tried to rush us out and I still had food on my plate and he asked if I was done. We tipped 20% paid cash and he returns the tip in the brown envelope thing without saying thanks, so that's how spoiled they are they want 50% tip but won't tip other service workers.

I'm not gonna chat up millennials anymore in hopes of a tip because they don't and they are more likely to tip if you say nothing. Why make them think this is a nice guy I don't have to tip him. I don't need your handshake just get out of my car and say thank you. I'm not your buddy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> It's not gonna end anytime soon especially at restaurants because they have almost free labor paid for by the generosity of the customer.
> 
> I went out to dinner a few weeks ago with a millennial server. He tried to rush us out and I still had food on my plate and he asked if I was done. We tipped 20% paid cash and he returns the tip in the brown envelope thing without saying thanks, so that's how spoiled they are they want 50% tip but won't tip other service workers.
> 
> I'm not gonna chat up millennials anymore in hopes of a tip because they don't and they are more likely to tip if you say nothing. Why make them think this is a nice guy I don't have to tip him. I don't need your handshake just get out of my car and say thank you. I'm not your buddy.


There is a growing number of restaurants reversing the notion of tipping. As someone that rarely carries cash, I'd rather pay what it says something cost. If you need to pay your staff more, charge more for your product.... like every other business in the world...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> There is a growing number of restaurants reversing the notion of tipping. As someone that rarely carries cash, I'd rather pay what it says something cost. If you need to pay your staff more, charge more for your product.... like every other business in the world...


You don't need to carry cash to tip a server, every sit down restaurant receipt has a place to put in a tip for credit or debit, it's been that way for decades.

and by growing number it's less than 1% and now Subway allows tip cups and you get angry ghetto workers complaining about the previous customer not tipping, to try to make you tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You don't need to carry cash to tip a server, every sit down restaurant receipt has a place to put in a tip for credit or debit, it's been that way for decades.
> 
> and by growing number it's less than 1% and now Subway allows tip cups and you get angry ghetto workers complaining about the previous customer not tipping, to try to make you tip.


It's not just servers that get tipped and we're also discussing tipping Uber drivers, are we not? I keep a Square reader but from my riding experience, that doesn't seem to be a norm. I eventually started only taking Lyft so I can tip my driver.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It's not just servers that get tipped and we're also discussing tipping Uber drivers, are we not? I keep a Square reader but from my riding experience, that doesn't seem to be a norm. I eventually started only taking Lyft so I can tip my driver.


Cash is king, get cash back and ask for 5s and singles. CC or Debit tips need to be declared as income. If you say you don't carry cash you are part of the problem. I went to a supermarket one day and their CC machine was down, I had cash and was able to make a purchase. You should ALWAYS have emergency cash on you, and at least a few 20's in your car for emergencies too.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I'm not gonna chat up millennials anymore in hopes of a tip because they don't and they are more likely to tip if you say nothing. Why make them think this is a nice guy I don't have to tip him. I don't need your handshake just get out of my car and say thank you. I'm not your buddy.


Sometimes they can surprise you though. I've had a few millennials tip me, a 5 here and there. It's rare but it's nice when it happens.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I just realized this 3 weeks in that all my tips have been from people over 40.
> 
> You schmooze millennials and all you get is a handshake at most.


Handshake...?

fistbump is more likely..


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Had a girl I picked up who was getting off her bartending shift, said she would throw me a cash tip for picking up her bf from the laundromat on the way home who sent the request for her. Meanwhile he was texting me the same thing so they were completely in sync. She was telling me how they both did uber and lyft for a while and always look out for the drivers. When I dropped them off she hands me $10 in cash (on a lyft ride too) and this was on a 75% primetime ride that probably cost em 20 bucks to begin with. Very nice breath of fresh air to get such awesome passengers as opposed to most of the freeloaders who don't even say hello during their 5 dollar rides.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Had a 21 yr old tip me $8 last night on a $3.50 fare. It was his bday and he had been to the bars. Some of them were just raised right I guess. Have had some other college kids and millenials that have been good tippers. They not all bad.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Here in Boston they are all bad, can't even remember one millenial that tipped. I asked one of the pool riders once since the opportunity was there, he said why should I tip if other people in the pool don't tip? Its the culture.

They just want you to go here and there, stop on the way and some ask to wait for them while they go into CVS. And yes they don't tip! Not only that but many order one car (UberX) and cram 4 people in your car. Talk and laugh about going out and doing this and that, then they walk out. I'm always very pleasant to all of them, and when they walk I say go buy a drink and have fun. Some day I want to say go buy a drink on me 

-=>Raja.


----------

